# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Bug in the forum software

## Pete Jenner

I think I just discovered a bug in the forum software but I could be wrong.
I posted a reply to a thread and then decided to edit my reply.
I deleted my original comment and typed a new one. While I was editing, three more people posted replies. When I posted the edit, it appeared as a new post AFTER the other 3 posts and my original post was still there.

It may be interesting to try and replicate it.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> It may be interesting to try and replicate it.


Go for it. 

I'm betting when you hit Edit you scrolled down and typed into the Quick Reply box which accounts for the posts having different IDs.

----------


## Pete Jenner

I don't think so but maybe.
The only way to test it is with collaboration with another user.

----------

